# My Avatar Queen of cables and Lace



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

I love Knitting . All kinds of stitches and patterns. My favorite is Complicated cables Sampler Afghans and Lace Samplers. I have a lot of Knitting and crochet stitches Books. My favorite being Barbara Walkers Kniting patterns vol 1,2,3,and 4. I like to combine Cables and Lace so I posting an afghan I made of the the Cables and lace design and that fits my Avtar name. I got requests to post the Afghan so here are some pictures.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

I like Lace and here is an Afghan with the good old, old Shale/Vintage old English Feather and Fan Stitch. I used double strand one Pound Red Heart Yarn with size 15 Needles. It really goes fast. I call this Color Martha Stewart Green because it is her favorite color. I have knitted Baby Blankets, Layettes and white long Christening Gown with Bonnet and booties in this Pattern. I will also post picture o my little Neck Scarfette and Pink Booties too.


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh, my, that is just gorgeous! I want to knit just like you when u grow up!


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Your afghan is just gorgeous! Love the stocking also! And the baby is just precious. Thanks for posting the pictures. Such talent to be able to combine stitches and produce something so beautiful!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Welcome. Your afghans are very pretty, so is your sweet little one in stocking.Thankyou for sharing your great work.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome to the family. What wonderful work you do. I love cables too and I am just learning how to do lace. What a thing to look up to. I too want to knit just like you when I grow up, although I might already be older..LOL


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Your work is beautiful.


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

A lovely combination of stitches.

Your picture with the baby is beautiful.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I love your afghan with the cables and lace in your avatar. How did you come up with this specific combination? Was it an already established pattern or did you just decide that you wanted to mix the 2 stitches? Do you have a link to the pattern or is it written anywhere? I just love it and would like to attempt it in another color for a friend of mine in Boston.  Thank you!


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi All. Thank you so much for the nice welcome messages.Iam proud Grand Ma and let my little one steal the show. It has been tradition for babies to come home in Stockings.I knitted this rear just in time for this new one to come home on dec 17 a week before Christmas.Please check my posts under christmas Stocking or more photos.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

LindaH said:


> I love your afghan with the cables and lace in your avatar. How did you come up with this specific combination? Was it an already established pattern or did you just decide that you wanted to mix the 2 stitches? Do you have a link to the pattern or is it written anywhere? I just love it and would like to attempt it in another color for a friend of mine in Boston.  Thank you!


This Pattern is from Barbara Walker's knitting book 2 .Please check it out. It has graph as well as written Instructions.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

You do magnificent work!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

That is indeed a gorgeous afghan now that I get to see the whole thing. Beautiful work. But that baby in the stocking......stole the show! So cute.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

WOW!!! Beautiful work. Maybe you could put a stitch on my posting for stitch of the day here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-58904-1.html
I am sure you could contribute a great one!!!


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Welcome from Oregon

Your work is lovely


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

elsienicholls said:


> Welcome from Oregon
> 
> Your work is lovely


Thank You!


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

welcome from australia.

your work is lovely, did you knit the sock by hand.

or by machine

maggie


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Very well done. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

Stockings? THAT's where babies come from. Thank you for clearing that up. LOL


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

Seriously, That is one BEAUTIFUL afghan!!! And the precious one in the stocking is also beautiful.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

That white afghan, with the cables, is a real work of art. That's gorgeous!! Must have taken you forever. I wish I were that good--never happen. How long have you been knitting?


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

Seeing your work is a HUMBLING experience! Very beautiful work and adorable grandchild


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

You are one talented lady! That afghan is beautiful.


----------



## Tinker Belle (Jan 26, 2012)

Your afgan is incredibly beautiful. 

How long did it take you to complete?


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Beautiful work!! Welcome to the forum from Northern Connecticut. This is a great place!! You'll love it here!
...gloria


----------



## Peony21 (Nov 1, 2011)

Cables and Lace said:


> I love Knitting . All kinds of stitches and patterns. My favorite is Complicated cables Sampler Afghans and Lace Samplers. I have a lot of Knitting and crochet stitches Books. My favorite being Barbara Walkers Kniting patterns vol 1,2,3,and 4. I like to combine Cables and Lace so I posting an afghan I made of the the Cables and lace design and that fits my Avtar name. I got requests to post the Afghan so here are some pictures.


Fantastic! Bravo!


----------



## dena (Nov 13, 2011)

Your work is all simply wonderful! I love it. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello, what beautiful work that you do!!! & what a beautiful little baby too!!!


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

You do beautiful work.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

You do nice work. Welcome to the group. I am sure you will be a great asset to us in need of advice.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, and those afghans are stunning, love the baby too


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

All your items are beautiful!! And the baby is precious--Thanks for sharing and Welcome to the forum--


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow. Thank you all for your welcome messeges and adoring my adorable Grand daughter(1week old on Christmas day).Yes it takes long concentrated hours to complete the Afghan. Thank you all again.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I just love that Queen of Cables design. Just beautiful! Thanks for telling us where you found the pattern. Also, love the new stocking stuffer!


----------



## addictedtoknitting (Feb 2, 2012)

The work you did is absolutely gorgeous!!! You certainly have a lot of patience!! I too knit afghans and sometimes find them too long to do. But I always enjoy looking at other people's artwork.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Love your afghans. Beautiful work.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> welcome from australia.
> 
> your work is lovely, did you knit the sock by hand.
> 
> ...


Hello maggie from down under! I love Australia. Lot of my relatives live there. Thank you. The stocking is hand Knit. Please check out Christmas stocking topic and you will see a lot more of my stockings. All are hand Knit. No Machine knitting for me yet. But may be I will look into one at the knitting convention in Santa Clara CA USA. It will be goo to generate a lot of baby cocoons and hats to donate to hospitals. For me I have always Handknit since age 10.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

that is very nice


----------

